# The day i will never forget!



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Today I decided to fish an river that I always drive by and never have fished. If I would of realized the potential of this river I would have stopped every time I drove by to throw my lure in the water. For some reason I just thought smaller rivers just didn't produce good fishing for larger fish. Man did I think wrong on that one! I fished a couple of hours and caught 6 nice brown trout. I was ready to head home and figured I would cast out one last time and I'm so thankful I did! Because on my last cast I pulled out the biggest fish I have ever caught in my entire life! I fought a 24" 4lb brown for couple of minutes that seemed like forever and finally brought him to the shore line. I was so excited to see the size of this fish from a small river. I will remember this day for the rest of my life. I'm taking some money from savings and getting him mounted no matter how much the wife doesn't like the idea of spending "our vacation money "on the mount! My dad recently past away with a terrible battle with cancer and he was definitely there with me today when I brought this beautiful fish to the shore. Every time we drove by this river he told me how much he wanted to stop and fish it but he never had the chance before he passed away. Thanks for letting me catch the biggest fish of my life today dad!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job Tylert. It's good you finally stopped to fish it. That's a great looking brown, congrats!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great story and pic thats what its all about and that memeory...yep and for that last cast allowing you to catch that very nice Brown, I have a feeling your Father was watching down and saying take that last cast Son...Awesome! Once the mount if done please post it up so we all can see. Congrats Tylert.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! Look at that nice fish!

Good job, man. I'm happy for you. I bet you never dismiss another small stream because of its size again, eh?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

What a great time you had! Glad it came together for you. Some of my best days fishing have been on small streams-or creeks- that go mostly un-noticed by most. They can sure surprise those willing to venture along their shallow shores!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, there's nothing like catching a monster fish out of a small stream. hopefully you took some good pictures of the fish so the taxidermist can get the colors right. I felt bad about my last mount that I did at the time (it cost $600), but ever time I look at those fish it brings back good memories of when I was growing up, family and friends.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone I was so excited when I caught him. Like I said I would of never imagined a fish like that out of a small stream. When I was growing up I would always fish the local river and catch smaller brown's but none with any size to them. The years went by and I just figured that fishing smaller streams really didn't pay off that well. Boy did I think wrong on that one! I'm going to defiantly spend more time now fishing streams. I decided to leave early from working on our cabin today and spent a couple of hours this evening fishing in the spot I caught him yesterday. I caught 2 decent sized fish and a few smaller ones today.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice piggy! Drives me nuts though how sometimes the pictures don't look as good as they do in person. I bet you were sure surprised to see that big boy in a smaller stream!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Headed up the canyon last night about 5:30 and fished until dark. The first 3 times I threw my lure out I caught a fish. They were not very big fish but I have never had that happen before so I thought it was pretty neat. As I headed up the river I came across a nice wide deep hole that looked perfect for a big fish! I fished it for a while but not much action. After a few for casts I caught a nice brown just a little under 3lbs. I was pretty excited because I really haven't done all that well up the canyon in the past. It was getting dark when I landed the last fish of the day. He was bigger than the one I just caught and fought like hell to try and get off the lure. I brought him in and he was just over 3lbs. I was pretty excited on my way home thinking to myself that this has been the best week I have ever had fishing in my life. My wife did just exactly what I thought she would do when I got home...She said "you better get those dam fish out of my house" and that was about all she had to say about my fish...LOL...I fillet them, wrapped them in bacon and had some great dinner after a good evening of fishing. I'm heading out again this evening and can only hope that it will be at least half as good as yesterday. I absolutely LOVE fall fishing. [attachment=1:3h69re3n]004 (7).JPG[/attachment:3h69re3n]


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story. Congrats on a nice fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

More good luck, huh? Sweet deal. How long was this last hog?


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your great success and awesome week Tylert!!! Just be careful not to take too many home if you enjoy catching them so much. Don't get me wrong here, i have nothing against keeping one or two for the plate but small streams don't stay as hot as what you are experiencing if very many people keep a full limit everytime they go fishing. Like I say I'm not trying to be rude or too critical here, heck I'm quite certain I've never fished that river before. But just something to keep in mind if you want to keep having a good time catching nice trout on you and your Dad's new found gem. Congratulations again!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for reply's back. LOAH the 2 fish from last were 22" and 20". It has been a good time catching something that puts up a good fight. gnfishn thanks for your concern I do understand taking fish out of a small river. The fish I caught last night were 50 miles away from the big fish I caught Saturday. I didn't take any pictures of the smaller fish I caught yesterday and think it is the right thing to release most the fish back into the stream to catch another day. LOAH I know you have fished where I have been catching these fish the last couple of days. I have to thank you for helping me a few months ago on different strategies to use, it has helped me out.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Awsome Fish.....


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I headed out last night for a couple of hours before dark. I tried all the spots I have had luck with and caught a few smaller ones. I then decided to head over to where I have been catching the bigger ones from. I fished it for over a hour with not much luck but persistence pays off. After a good hour this one had enough of my lure and took off with it. By far the best fight yet..He fought and fought for over 5 minutes before I could bring him in. I'm taking the day off and going to some different places today.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Aw, yeah! Sticking some pigs, man!


----------

